# Error: "uhub1: port 1 reset failed"



## Shinzo (Sep 12, 2011)

I was able to compile the driver for the MosChip MCS7830 USB device under FreeBSD 7.4 and to load the kernel object.

But now I have the problem that FreeBSD doesn't detect the USB device. When I'm in the shell (neither X11 nor KDE started) and I plug in the device (I'm using VMware Player) the shell prints the bold message 


```
uhub1: port 1 reset failed
```

Then the cursor is in a new line, but without a prompt.

I first thought that this was maybe a problem of FreeBSD 7.4, but with FreeBSD 8.2 I get a similar error. 


```
uhub_reattach_port: port 1 reset failed, error=usb_err_timeout
uhub_reattach_port: device problem (usb_err_timeout), disabling port 1
```

What is the problem? Can't FreeBSD handle the VMware or do I have to install additional packages for USB support?

I also tried to connect a normal USB stick, but it also led to the same error.

Thanks for your help!

Regards

Shinzo


----------

